# Swift Bolero 630 EW 12 Volt system



## dignut (Nov 11, 2007)

I am experiencing an intermittent problem with the 12 volt system failing after the ignition has been switched off. Last time was as we were about to board the Shuttle last Thursday . We therefore had to abandon a 5 week holiday in France. I had already had the fuse box modified by Swift, then subseguently the control panel replaced, a loose wire in the fuse box tidied up and, on Swifts suggestion, a panel in the pillar behind the driver seat unscrewed to untrap wires connecting the Fiat cab to the fuse box. 

The current view of the dealer is that current is intermittently leaking from the cab to the leisure side making the control panel think that the ignition is on thus not switching on the 12 volt system, while the fridge is showing that it is operating on 12volt which should also only happen with the ignition on.

They have advised me that it is a Fiat problem but my local Fiat dealer says they have not heard such a problem before but is investigating it with their technical section.

Has anyone else experienced similar problems or any suggestions as to a cure?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds if the solenoid is sticking 8O


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nordelectronica?*

Hi,
given my continual problems with the 3 major components of the Swift/Ace/ Besse systems made by Nordelectronica I would look again at the fuse box which is the heart of this "fully integrated system" as it not only houses the fuses but all the electronics and relays for the system 
All three components, fuse box,control panel and charger are prone to sudden and repeated failure and many owners have had 5 or more of these items replaced within the first year or so and the problem lives on
Best of luck
Ray


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Got to agree with Ray.I have had the fusebox replaced 5 times for various problems.Even now I can go to the display panel and try to scroll through the various settings and often it will just not respond.I'll try it again 10 minutes later and it will be OK.I am presently having problems with the fresh water level indicator showing 96% which is quite an achievement as in the past it has only displayed 25,50,75 and FULL!Swift have been very obliging and helpful but I have no confidence whatsoever in the Nordelectric equipment fitted to my Motorhome.I think it is about time something radical was done to the vans fitted with these systems,even if it does mean ripping out the lot and fitting the system they replaced it with(Sargents)Enough is enough.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Future costs?*

Hi All,
Not yet get my Ace back yet so can't comment on how long the latest fuse box will last 
What I would like from Swift is as follows
A:- Will Swift continue to replace the sub standard and failing Nordelectonica electrical units for at least 3 years from failure ?
B:- Can Swift give a definitive proceedure and timeline for replacing failed Nord electrical components as in the case of control panels and fuse boxes the van is out of action whilst awaiting the replacement 
I have been advised that the dealer has to remove - send to Swift - Swift sentd to Nord in Italy for repair - Nord to Swift - Swift to dealer -and that this can take up to SIX weeks evrey time they fail as the repaired components are not upgraded so can/will fail again 
Are Swift not able to supply all dealers with a buffer stock so as to make this a one visit deal ?
Regards and best wishes to all
Ray


----------



## dignut (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments so far.
Unfortunately not too encouraging! 
Richardjames - re the comment on the solenoid, is it part of the leisure side or Fiat?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This previous topic has a response from Swift regarding electrical item failures and their "replacement" regime.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-80630-.html


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Swifts reply?*

Hi,
Re Swifts reply on other post
This does not answer my or others concerns re the long term problems of these components which in all to many cases have repeated failures -5 fuse boxes in two years !!!! 
Also the length of time the motorhome will be out of use while the fuse box etc is returned to Italy for repair? unless Swift set up with the dealers a swap out system to keep us on the road
We are not talking about a "normal" one off failure but a known issue with all items of the electrical system on a batch of motorhomes ongoing
All I am asking for is assuance that if my electrics continue to fail post warranty that Swift will continue to repair foc 
If these items were stand alone they would be back with the dealer and your money refunded 
Would you RayC be happy with say a tv that had to be repaired or replaced five times or more in two years - no chance you would be there for a refund like the rest of us 
Regards Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Swifts reply?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> Re Swifts reply on other post
> Would you RayC be happy with say a tv that had to be repaired or replaced five times or more in two years - no chance you would be there for a refund like the rest of us
> Regards Ray


Hey I am no supporter of Swift and just pointed to what they said. Read my response to Nuke's post regarding posts on the forum to bypass the Swift dealer network.
As an OUTSIDER in this matter, never having had a Swift motorhome, It is obvious that the way Swift are dealing with the multiple failures of component parts of the power distribution system is abysmal. 
Take it from me I will never buy a Swift product.
RayC


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

There are solenoids which switch power to the fridge when the engine is running and turns off the power to the habitation area when the engine is running so I can only conclude that they are part of the leisure side!


----------



## dignut (Nov 11, 2007)

Richardjames

That sounds like a potential solution

Will mention to my dealer tomorrow


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dignut said:


> Richardjames
> 
> That sounds like a potential solution
> 
> Will mention to my dealer tomorrow


I think you will find that the "solenoids" are actually "relays". In any event I think you will find that these components are no longer discrete but are part of the dreaded 12v Control system. 
There is a trigger signal [D+] sent from the alternator, when it is running, to the control electrics which provide 12v at the fridge, disconnects the habitation battery from the habitation 12v circuits and connect the alternator output to the habitation battery. [that's how it is in my last and present motorhomes except that being Continental built the habitation electrics are not isolated but stay connected when the engine is started.]

If I was a betting man I would say you have a problem with your 12v Control system. The only part that would be Fiat would be the D+ connection from the alternator which the convertor would connect to their system.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just bumping this back to the top as while not a Swift owner I am concerned as this is happening to more than one set of our friends and it is bugging me that these people have paid out serious money and are getting little use out of their motorhomes.

I'm not blaming Swift as they are only guilty of picking the wrong supplier and I understand that Swift have changed the control panels for their 2010 models. I am told that the new Sargeant control boxes are not backwards compatible. Surely it is not beyond the realms of possibility for Swift, in conjunction with Sargeant, to come up with a mod to convert the older motorhome wiring loom to work with the new control panels and have these fitted as part of a recall program. It may work out much cheaper for Swift in the long term if our friends experiences are anything to go by - not to mention company confidence. I don't know who is eventually paying for all this work but even the dealers must be getting hacked off and frustrated at repeatedly fixing the same problem.

Our friends are now on their 3rd panel, others here mention being on their 5th - while a nightmare for Swift it is also very distressing for the owners.


----------

